# Feet Paws Lining?



## Morgan (Paper Fox) (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello! 

So I'm working on a new style of feet paws, and I like to line the interior of my feet paws. 
These new paws are not built on a shoe like my previous ones. I've used cotton on my past feet, but I'm wondering if another fabric would be better? 
These new paws are like slippers. I thought about using fleece, but I'm afraid that may make the paws too warm. 
Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Silicon gel mixed with saline will make you feel like you're walking on heaven


----------



## Morgan (Paper Fox) (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Silicon gel mixed with saline will make you feel like you're walking on heaven



That does sound nice; however, I more curious about fabrics to cover foam and fur backing. Thank you!


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 27, 2016)

what about those gel insoles? they're not fur-feet size, but i bet you could get a larger shoe size insole and cut them down. maybe even cover them with spandex so you don't get that sweaty feeling? if not those i think spandex alone would be good for a non-sweaty feeling. hope this helps!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> spandex



Thank you for reminding me about the greatest name I've ever seen on Planetside 2


----------



## Nataku (Aug 29, 2016)

Common materials that I've seen people line the inside of feet and hand paws with include cotton, fleece,  felt, minky, lycra and spandex. Felt is very stiff and uncomfortable in hand paws, but maybe would be better on feet paws where a bit more durability is needed? Minky is really comfy and soft, not as cool as spandex but not as hot as fleece in my experience.


----------

